# Zeilenumbruch für XMl File



## DBR89 (19. Jan 2011)

Hi,

ich muss für einen XML File einen Zeilenumbruch im Unicode für HTML angeben

Dafür nehme ich: 
	
	
	
	





```
String umbruch = "<br>";
```

Nur macht er mir im XML File daraus: [XML]Standortname: Oldenburg 0&amp;#60;br&amp;#62; Netztyp: BTS&amp;#60;br&amp;#62;[/XML]

nur warum?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jan 2011)

weil [c]&[/c] und [c]&amp;[/c] das gleiche sind. Wieso er dass daraus macht, keine Ahnung, wer schribt es dir den um? Man müsste das Programm wissen oder den Quellcode sehen.


----------



## DBR89 (19. Jan 2011)

```
private void process() throws SAXException {
    	String rcf = "";
    	String umbruch = "<br>";
    	FunkzellenObjekt[] elements = new FunkzellenObjekt[listeCSV.size()];
		listeCSV.toArray(elements);
		for (int i=0; i<listeCSV.size(); i++){
        atts.clear();
        atts.addAttribute("", "", "lat", "", "" + elements[i].getKoordinate_l());
        atts.addAttribute("", "", "lon", "", "" + elements[i].getKoordinate_b());
        th.startElement("", "", "wpt", atts);
        atts.clear();
        th.startElement("", "", "name", atts);
        String name = "Node-ID: " + elements[i].getNodeID();
        th.characters(name.toCharArray(), 0, name.length());
        th.endElement("", "", "name");
        th.startElement("", "", "cmt", atts);
        th.characters(elements[i].getNetztyp().toCharArray(), 0, elements[i].getNetztyp().length());
        th.endElement("", "", "cmt");
        RCFWerte[] werte = new RCFWerte[elements[i].getCIwitheRCF().size()];
        elements[i].getCIwitheRCF().toArray(werte);
        th.startElement("", "", "desc", atts);
        for(int j=0; j<elements[i].getCIwitheRCF().size(); j++){
        	rcf += "Cell ID: " + werte[j].getCI() + "Releasecause: " + werte[j].getRCF() + " Häufigkeit: " + werte[j].getFrequency() + "\n";
        }
        String desc = "Standortname: " + elements[i].getName()+ umbruch + " Netztyp: " + elements[i].getNetztyp()+ umbruch + "\n" + rcf;
        th.characters(desc.toCharArray(), 0, desc.length());
        
        th.endElement("", "", "desc");
        th.endElement("", "", "wpt");
        rcf="";
		}
```
Das Problem, mein XML File muss ein & da stehen haben, mit &amp funtzt es leider nicht...


----------



## DBR89 (19. Jan 2011)

Problem gelöst: einfach String= "<br>" dann gehts


----------

